# 2020 Tolkien Calendar



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 5, 2019)

Illustrations from the upcoming "Hobbit Sketchbook". 
Anyone have it yet?


----------



## Ithilethiel (Sep 18, 2019)

No but I'm adding it to my Christmas wish list


----------

